#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  North East Thailand road trip December 2014

## terry57

A few weeks ago the hand bag and I completed a really nice 2 K road trip through the North East. We flew to Sakon Nakon with AirAsia on their opening special of 800 baht each. Spent two days in Sakon and then Bus to Khon Kaen where two days later we picked up our hire car and started a ten day road trip finishing back in Bangkok. We followed the Mekong along the Lao border and along the Cambodian border before heading back in land at Kantharalak. Last night spent in Sa kaeo before the run back into Bangkok.  Here is the Map, follow the orange line where it kicks of in Sakon Nakon.

----------


## terry57

From my Condo on Silom we jump the BTS all the way to Mo Chit " end of line "and then get the airport bus to Don Muang Airport. So easy and convenient. Really like Don Muang airport as its rarely crowded. The waiting lounge.

----------


## terry57

Sakon Nakhon here we come. I'd never been here before so it was a good place to start. I'm always up for any new destination in Thailand, AirAsia is opening new routes all the time at rock bottom Prices. They have a special up to Nan now for 300 Baht.  :Smile: .  I'll grab that one.

----------


## terry57

Great flight, under an hour and half full.

----------


## terry57

I booked this Rather large Hotel on line, it received far reviews and at 600 Baht with breakfast it was fine. A tad out of town though but the public bus passed by so no probs.

----------


## terry57

Fair enough room for 600 baht, always great value anywhere up the North. In Perth I would be paying 600 Baht for one breakfast.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

Day two it was out onto the street and on the public bus, these were real old clankerers , funny as plonking around the joint checking stuff out. 10 baht each for the ride.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The bus was empty so my hand bag and I received a private tour. She's a great girl my hand bag, loves to travel with me, never complains and ain't shy to ride the Public bus. She is a total winner in my eyes. In the last 15 months I have taken her to Vietnam, Penang, Bali and this last road trip around the North East. In a few weeks we will hit the Far north and do a real nice road trip up there ending back in Bangkok again.

----------


## terry57

Of down the road past the Big C.

----------


## nigelandjan

Lovin it already Terry ,, this is my area , ,, well as down far as Korat goes ,, more or less done all of this driving round here.

You was not a million miles away from our front door as you headed up toward Bung Khan from Nong Khai , you was close ish to Ban Dung area .

Been a few miles on them old buses in that area to I love em no aircon fans going at full blast !

Looking forward to the rest ,, warming me up for next month already

----------


## nigelandjan

BTW  I agree DM pisses over that other plastic outta the way shithole

----------


## terry57

When one tours around Thailand with the handbag one must be prepared to head to every major Wat within 6 thousand miles. She had already researched our trip and had them all sorted. I did not mind a bit because these major Wat's are always impressive to me. This is Sakons big one.

----------


## terry57

The local scouting groups arrived whilst we there and had their Photo taken with Elvis. The great thing about these out of the way towns is that farang are very thin on the ground, hardly ever see one.

----------


## ltnt

That's a pretty fair distance to travel Terry.  Looking forward to some pic.'s along the MeKong.  As you said you were almost in my back yard a few weeks a go.

----------


## terry57

So the next day it was on the bus and into Khon kaen. That night was the full moon and we ended up at this incredible Temple in the city center. It sat in the middle of a nice park and the atmosphere there was brilliant that night.

----------


## terry57

Many locals out doing the Wat thing, burning incense praying and letting birds free. Cranks their Karma up.

----------


## terry57

Yep,  I'm lookin at you darlink.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Little girl enjoying the birds.

----------


## terry57

Christmas time In Thailand. I love it. The park containing the Wat.

----------


## terry57

This Wat Changes colors, its friggin fantastic especially under a blazing full moon on a beautiful Northern night.

----------


## terry57

Day four, legged it down the road to next famous Wat in Khon kaen. The Wat was opposite the local park so we chucked a lap around that and then into the Wat past these novice monks.

----------


## terry57

Make good photo fodder these guys.

----------


## nigelandjan

Great pictures to , will have to check out the watts in KK on my upcoming jaunt

----------


## jamescollister

You should have posted before you went Terry, passed 7 km from me, always have a bed for a weary traveler.
I'm south of Buntharik, east of the 2248, did you see a sign on the 2248 with a kangaroo on it, that's my non profit making rubber factory.
If you or anyone's coming out this way, your welcome to stay over, don't get many visitors out here. Jim

----------


## terry57

So we leave the novices and get down to business. This was one really nice Wat, check it out if up that way.

----------


## terry57

> I'm south of Buntharik, east of the 2248, did you see a sign on the 2248 with a kangaroo on it, that's my non profit making rubber factory.
> If you or anyone's coming out this way, your welcome to stay over, don't get many visitors out here. Jim



Oh yes Buntharik,  we passed through there before spending the night at Kantharalak.

The night before we spent in Khong Chiam looking out over the three color river. Bloody fantastic that was . Pictures coming up further into the thread. 

Great area down that way, my first time down there, next time Eh Jim.

----------


## terry57

Stunning interior.

----------


## terry57

Huge friggin thing it was with great views of Khon Kaen from the Ninth floor.

----------


## palexxxx

Good start to what promises to be a great thread.   Have a green, sir.

----------


## terry57

Its was sort of like a museum on the upper floors with artifacts and stuff like that.

These Tile things depicting Issan life were very well done, this one of around ten, all different.

----------


## terry57

Khon Kaen was once Dinosaur country, spot the one hiding behind the bush.

----------


## terry57

Its seems that everywhere I looked everyone was driving a new motor.  This beauty had about 1 KLM on it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Khon Kaen is quite the progressive city. New high rise going up all over the joint.

----------


## terry57

So it was time to leg it back into town and see what we come across. 15 minutes later we come across the annual dog show. This was great as we both love dogs so settled in for a look see.

----------


## koman

Wat a trip eh??

----------


## terry57

These dog types always seem to be looking up the dogs bottom. Maybe they are expecting the dog to shit out a gold nugget, I'm not quite sure what its all about .  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I reckon this tart is trying to figure out whether she will give the thing a pat or throw it on the BBQ.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

The Thais seem to love their dogs as long as they ain't from the Soi. A couple of nice ridge-back pups right there.

----------


## terry57

Ok, on Day 5 we picked up the car and fooked off up to Nong Khai.

----------


## terry57

The water front area is being developed with a very nice large walk way, its joined onto the existing one and pushing down the river front. Will be real good when finished.

----------


## terry57

Its a gong show at the moment but has great potential. Wont take long to finish. 
2020 will see it done.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

This guy don't give a toss though, he's hoping to hook one of those Giant Mekong Cat Fish. Good luck mate.

----------


## terry57

My hand bag knows the drill, after a hard days touring Dr Terence is rewarded with a couple of large beer Chang Classics in a big bucket of Ice. This is non negotiable, good girl this one.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The next day the girl has another famous Wat picked out that the Thais get all blowie over so off we go. This one was actually programed into my GPS so a piece of piss to find. Quite a way out of town. Nice clear day it was.

----------


## terry57

This one was a real old mother and a protecting roof built over the remains.

----------


## terry57

These remains were situated in a large wooded area with many large trees. Great environment and interesting visit. I really enjoy the gardens and trees.

----------


## terry57

A new one going up next door, this was glittering in the morning sun. Real nice.

----------


## terry57

This is our hire car, a little Toyota Yaris Auto. 1.2 litre engine and went like the powers of piss, great fuel economy and perfect for touring. I always go for the Vios or Yaris.  1000 baht a day it ran at with full Insurance. Anyway we are of to Sala Kaeo Ku just out side Nong khai.

----------


## terry57

This is a must see, my second trip here, last maybe 8 years ago. It was built over a life time by some Thai guy who seemed to have to much money and a nasty habit of taking Ya-Ba for inspiration. Real hard to discribe this place let alone show it in pictures.

----------


## terry57

Enter in through the out door. Crazy arse place this one but the scale of the building is awesome. Something to actually ponder over.

----------


## terry57

The place is rammed full with these giant models of god knows what. Some out of the wizard of OZ or maybe inspired by gold topped mushrooms.

----------


## terry57

Check out the dude in the Background surrounded by these statues of everything the artists could of thought up.

----------


## terry57

Being a good Buddhist of course Buddha is strongly featured.

----------


## terry57

So hard to photograph this place, just go check the fuker out.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Rather large effort put into building these things, the grounds are huge and rammed full with Images.

----------


## terry57

The Thais being good Buddhists don't like to kill shit do they, killing each other is OK but don't fuk with the Wasps nest that is directly in the path of the Tourists. There was small sign in Thai warning punters to not go near it.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

So we jumped in the car and headed on further along the Mekong. This area is know as the " Navel of the Mekong " which translates to the deepest part of the Mekong in its entire length. The Giant Mekong Cat Fish gather here to spawn.

----------


## terry57

More later, of to Lumpini.

----------


## Mr Earl

> The bus was empty so my hand bag and I received a private tour. She's a great girl my hand bag, loves to travel with me, never complains and ain't shy to ride the Public bus. She is a total winner in my eyes. In the last 15 months I have taken her to Vietnam, Penang, Bali and this last road trip around the North East. In a few weeks we will hit the Far north and do a real nice road trip up there ending back in Bangkok again.


Definitely a keeper.
Great pictures.

----------


## terry57

Hands up amongst you who knew how deep the Mekong river was at this point in Thailand  ?  Back in the good old days in the middle of the floods it was 196 meters.
Today in the dry season " March " it is 100 meters .  :Confused:    Jesus, I never new that. Its friggin deep EH.

----------


## taxexile

Nice thread terry.

----------


## thaimeme

Well done, Tel....

Always enjoy your travel pic threads.

Cheers!

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

A nice part of the Mekong with great views into Lao.

----------


## terry57

The boys were hard at it. This will be a real nice stretch when they have finished.

----------


## terry57

Occupational health and safety don't apply here.  I suppose the cracking views over into Lao make up for it.

----------


## terry57

Making the walk way.

----------


## terry57

Major project going on up here.

----------


## terry57

And in the other direction as well.

----------


## terry57

Doing a real nice job, no pissing around.

----------


## terry57

The boys were blasting out the music whilst poring the concrete. Got love their set up.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Love seeing the locals out in their boats, its all irrelevant to them, they just want to catch fish as they have been doing for most of their life.

----------


## nigelandjan

Makes me envious sitting here in the bastard freezing fog we have today .

Looks so nice + warm

----------


## BaitongBoy

Well done, Dr Terence...Brings back memories...(Lot of doctors here now, na?)...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

That's a good looking girl you've got there tel  and great thread to , been Some cracking threads in the travel and construction since the new year. Look forward to more

----------


## somtamslap

> My hand bag knows the drill, after a hard days touring Dr Terence is rewarded with a couple of large beer Chang Classics in a big bucket of Ice. This is non negotiable, good girl this one.


I could sit there for a decade.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes indeed its a regular stop off point for us a bit further down river in Phon Phisai about a 40 min drive from our place , but also stop here in the Nong Khai area when in town , its nice the other side of NK to

----------


## charleyboy

Great thread Terrence, have a green!

----------


## terry57

We just happened to stagger into the " Navel of the Mekong",  the plan was to visit this Wat.   Turned out the Wat was built there because of the depth of the river.
Funny innit. That's what I love about touring, one finds great spots by accident.I'll remember this spot and go back next year when all the river side construction is done.

----------


## terry57

The Wat over looking the river.

----------


## terry57

So we are blasting down the road when I spot these monsters looking at me, gota go check this out.

----------


## terry57

Turns out we hit Jurassic park.

----------


## terry57

This area was once inhabited by Dinosaurs and at this particular spot there are a heap of preserved footprints. The scientists worked out what sort of animals they were and recreated them plus built a shelter over the spot so us punters could have a look see. Very interesting it was and another unexpected find along our travel's.

----------


## terry57

Heap of these getting around.

----------


## terry57

And this nasty bugger as well.

----------


## terry57

Next stop was the Bi colored river about 40 klm North of Nakhon Phanom. So that means we have already spent a night at Bueng Kan. I'm looking at my map and checking out the Tourist spots any where along our route. Some sights I just come across randomly.

----------


## terry57

This was great little find, a bit of the beaten track down the back blocks. This large inland river meets the Mekong at this point producing the two colors as they merge.
time for lunch and this place looks perfect so in we go.

----------


## terry57

This was like a living museum this restaurant, the staff told it was around 40 years old and had been extended many times exclusively using wood. Some great teak in here and brilliant views. A real gem.

----------


## terry57

Really nice feel to these all wood structures, all teak floor boards. No smoking allowed in here.

----------


## terry57

Sitting in that corner in the late afternoon as the sun went down drinking Dark beer Lao would of been bloody wonderful. If there was accommodation available I would of parked my arse there and settled in for the night. Unfortunaterly there was not so it was back in the motor for the run into Nakhon Phanom.

----------


## terry57

They are developing a walk way along the river. Views back up the Mekong and views over into Laos. Great spot here.

----------


## terry57

Love these old fig trees, there are some monsters along the way. This was a mere baby really.

----------


## terry57

Next stop was the famous " Tha U then Pagoda ". Unfortunately it was under renovation.

----------


## terry57

So we blast into Nakhon Phanom. My avenue of attack is to just drive around checking out gaffs. When searching out a hotel it must have a few things going for it. Firstly it must be on the River and central so I can walk everywhere. Secondly it must Have a roof.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  This was a little beauty, around 600 Baht, real bargain. Its the white one.

----------


## terry57

Nice walk way here right opposite the hotel, lovely at night time when the locals come out to play. Few falang getting around, mainly my smelly self again.

----------


## terry57

Quite a large tourist boat this one, must chuck laps of the river while the party people get on the piss and prawns.

----------


## terry57

Nice spot to take a piss EH. Tough shit if one fell overboard.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The handbag has got me on the Pagoda path again so we go to the famous big sucker called Phanom Pagoda. Real nice one this is and quite a large turn out. Thais chucking laps around it ringing bells, praying and generally having a wow of a time.

----------


## terry57

The big drum.

----------


## terry57

A lot happening in this Pagoda.

----------


## terry57

Inner sanctum.

----------


## terry57

This is a pretty big deal up here. I ain't seen this before in Thailand where the punters walk around in a clock wise direction ringing bells, they do three laps of the Pagoda. Seen it in Nepal and Burma but never Thailand.

----------


## terry57

This was a new one on me as well. A yellow cloth sat outside for the punting public to sign, once it got to a certain length they would roll it up and bring it into the Pagoda. The pilgrims would form a train walking it around the Pagoda and everyone would get under it. Unusual sight it was.

----------


## terry57

The Monk would walk along side calling for people to join the Train, they would cut three laps and the next ones would start.

----------


## terry57

Some heavy lifters right there EH, they been eating all the Pies.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

This building was separate from the Pagoda, quite a flash Wat it turned out to be.

----------


## terry57

All the doors were carved wood, bloody nice stuff.

----------


## terry57

So after we finished at the Pagoda we jumped in the car and headed of to The River Front Hotel in Mukdahan. I've stayed here twice before, a real nice hotel in a prime spot. Being high season they bumped there River Views rooms up to 1800 Baht so I grabbed one at the side for 800 Baht including breakfast. Great deal this.

----------


## terry57

Nice big rooms with all the fruit.

----------


## terry57

Still a fair view from our room.

----------


## terry57

Breakfast is served on the top floor, great views over Mukdahan.

----------


## terry57

Walk across the road and ones on the river. Ive always like this town, has a great market that runs the length of this walk way underneath also a real good night market which can be reached by walking. A great little place to hang out for a few days.

----------


## terry57

Being a border town with a friendship bridge connecting to Lao its rammed full with cheap goods. Great place to potter around.

----------


## terry57

The bridge into lao, this was the second one built the first being at Nong Khai.

----------


## terry57

Mukdahan Immigration office.

----------


## terry57

While you are waiting one can park his arse under this magnificent tree.

----------


## terry57

Interesting coffee shop.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Love your travel threads - super, as always! Thanks for making the effort.

----------


## terry57

A real nice Wat in Mukdahan.

----------


## terry57

A big fella this one.

----------


## terry57

Nice bits of wood here EH.

----------


## terry57

If you are ever passing through Mukdahan be sure to visit this place which is around 5 KLM out of town on the largest hill you can see. Extensive park up here and the sight of  the largest Buddha statue being constructed in Thailand. Brilliant views in all directions and over to lao.

----------


## terry57

The model. It will be massive on completion.

----------


## terry57

They had started work on this 15 months ago when I last past through. Huge undertaking this one.

----------


## terry57

The Buddhas legs are completed and work goes on.

----------


## terry57

Some little pin head rocked up with his girlfriend on this cool little runner. Nice lookin girl matched the great work he had done on his bike.

----------


## thaimeme

Continues to dazzle, Tez...

Thanks, again!!

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Mukdahan was done so it was back into the motor and head off to Khong Chiam following the Mekong river along the Lao border ,also a two color river town.  New territory for me as I had previously veered inland from Mukdahan. What a surprise this cracking little town turned out to be. Fantastic spot.

----------


## terry57

Fell into this little hotel with awesome views in all directions. 700 baht for the best view in town, some times  think I'm blessed.  :Smile:  More coming later.

----------


## nigelandjan

I owe you another green Terry ,, Chas has mistakenly given me your green

----------


## diverken

^^I think i stayed at the same place 2 years ago a great veiw over the river there was heaps of guys fishing 24 hrs a day in little boats.There are some cave paintings not far from here that are really worth visiting.Great thread mate  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Hi Tel, nice thread!

----------


## ltnt

> Still a fair view from our room.


Awesome view and great house in the center.  I like it. ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

So if you ever make it to this town go straight to the little hotel. Its a real killer spot with nice rooms for a bargain price.

----------


## terry57

Looking onto the hotel and over to Laos. This is where an inland river meets the Mekong hence the Two color river.

----------


## terry57

A bit of Hi-So floating restaurant next door so down we go for a look see.

----------


## terry57

Would of been real nice at sun set and into the evening but there was two factors that it did not have going for it. Firstly they did not sell Chang Classic or Dark beer Lao so that was the first strike out and secondly we had a million dollar view from our Gaff so we walked out of there.

----------


## terry57

Views into Lao.

----------


## terry57

Real nice up here.

----------


## terry57

When I first hit this town I followed my GPS to the water front and ended up seeing a sprawling park with extensive walk ways and along the River. That was me done and I new I would be stopping in this town for the night.

----------


## terry57

Real lovely water front here, glorious in the late afternoon, a real nice vibe.

----------


## terry57

Views from our hotel.

----------


## terry57

Tourist boats run the punters up and down the river.

----------


## terry57

Its was time to put the nose bag on so we head of to the night market to pick up supplies. We decided to buy our food and have a nice picnic on our balcony enjoying the cracking views. Firstly I got into a pan cake.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Lookin Good.

----------


## terry57

At the Market was this road sign,  we are getting down there wherever down there is.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  All good to me.

----------


## terry57

So it was on the Balcony and into the good oil. Not bad EH especially for 700 friggin baht. Our room was directly on the corner.

----------


## terry57

There was a Mom and Pop shop opposite so I bolted in there and loaded up on beer Chang Classic. My hand bag was ecstatic as she was surrounded by food and a bottle of water. My hand bag has a fantastic attitude that will serve her well. Her Mantra goes like this. As long as I'm happy she is happy. Good girl darlink.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Next day it was up out of the farter and heading for Kantharalak. A big day today as we had the Prasat Khao Phra Wihan ruins to get to which is directly on the Cambodian border.  You know the ones EH, the Thai and Cambodians have had numerous border fights over this temple both claiming ownership.  The world court has awarded owner ship to the Cambodians but the Thais ain't convinced about it and watch it constantly maintaining a military presence.  Apparently one can visit them from the Cambodian side but from the Thai side its looking through Binoculars. Anyway had to go have a look.Cruising past Chong Mek Border Immigration connecting Lao.

----------


## terry57

It was getting around lunch time so we stopped off at Buntharik for a feed. Jim's country innit.

----------


## terry57

Little peaceful town Buntharik is.

----------


## terry57

This was quite a shock considering I was in the middle of Now where. A group of nasty old farang came cycling by.  :Confused:  They must of been at a home stay cultural thing or something.

----------


## terry57

Right opposite the little restaurant was this local Wat so off we go for a look see, love the extensive use of wood in these old buildings.

----------


## terry57

This turned out to be where the monks hung out and the brand new Wat was in the back ground. love the wood in this building.

----------


## terry57

This was real old, good contrast between the brand new Wat and the old Look out.

----------


## terry57

Check the wood work out in this. Stunning stuff.

----------


## terry57

Inside the new Wat, real nice.  They are still adding the finishing touches to this new Wat.

----------


## terry57

So its was good by to Jim's town and onto the Ruins. After the ruins it was on to " Noodle's Town"  of Kantharalak for the night.  The ruins were pre programed into my GPS so just pushed the button and followed the lady inside the Machine. After my hand bag she turned out to be my second best mate. Love my GPS.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

So we rock up to the park,  I pay the farang entrance price and go in.Some punters cry about paying Farang price but I could not give a toss. 150 baht is no big deal and the area was stunning,  my money goes towards the upkeep. No probs there.

----------


## terry57

On we Go.

----------


## terry57

But not really as its blocked off for a good reason, that being one might get a rocket up his arse from the Cambodians.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Yes well, just dodge the barbed wire that is everywhere along the road.

----------


## terry57

One cant even walk up the path to the mountain side, must go back through the car park. The Thais are a tad antsy about this area. Bit close to the Cambodian border   for there liking. Must keep the Tourists from straying I suppose.

----------


## terry57

If one is expecting a grand Temple experience one will be very disappointed. Coming here is all about the stunning scenery and views over the plain into Cambodia.

----------


## terry57

Nice up here on the cliff.

----------


## terry57

One is on the top of the mountain here with blinding views, come later in the day for the best views.

----------


## terry57

Alright innit.

----------


## terry57

This guy was doing a nice business taking pics for the natives.

----------


## terry57

This guy was doing OK as well.

----------


## terry57

My hand bag sees a Buddha image 40 miles away and she must Wai at the fookin thing. I find it quite sweet really, more amusing though.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The Army boys are a Tad nervous up here and have bunkers everywhere.I think there has been a few blues in the past.

----------


## terry57

I liked this one.

----------


## terry57

Monks havin a crack.

----------


## toslti

thanks for such a super thread!... green sent.

----------


## terry57

Need plenty of razor wire to keep those pesky Cambodians out EH.

----------


## terry57

So if one wants to view the ruins one must line up behind this monk to get a crack at the binoculars provided.

----------


## terry57

Way out in the never never one can just see it poking its head up. Not much better through the Binoculars, just look at it in a book .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Of we go to see the Bas Reliefs that were carved into the mountain Thousands of years ago. Mad arsed monks must of Ab Sailed down the side of the mountain, no stairs then eh.

----------


## terry57

follow that monk.

----------


## terry57

Nice job they done building this walk way, fall off it and one would stop when hitting China. Long way down.

----------


## terry57

Reach the end and peer through the bars at the Bas reliefs.

----------


## terry57

And this is them. Full points to the monks for getting down the side of that mountain though.

----------


## terry57

Thai Graffiti.    I think it said,  " I've been ripped off "   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Turn around and walk back up.

----------


## terry57

So if you want to see what the ruins actually looks like you need to back track through the car park and it to the visitors center.

----------


## terry57

There ya go.

----------


## ltnt

> Need plenty of razor wire to keep those pesky Cambodians out EH.


Concertina wire is the correct name, as in accordions... :Smile:

----------


## terry57

A side view. Looks interesting EH.

----------


## terry57

That was that ticked off so we jumped in the car for the 40 KLM run into Kantharalak " Noodle Town ". Hi Noodles.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I simply love these old wooden houses. God knows how old this one was. Friggin ripper.

----------


## terry57

So as per usual I'm cruising up and down the main street looking for a gaff.

----------


## terry57

Next thing I see is this Pin head with his mad mate on the back chucking wheelies down the Main street in peak hour. I love this sort of stuff simply because where I come from they put you in Jail for doing this mad arsed stuff. God bless Thailand and all the retards within.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I spied this place, looks promising so go in for a look see.

----------


## terry57

Yep, we book in here. Nice place scored a real nice unit out the back 600 Baht.

----------


## ltnt

Arabs do the same thing except on "Big Bikes," during the evening swarming of black robes....

----------


## terry57

So I cough with the money and shift the motor out the back to our room. Like a mini house inside, blinding value.

----------


## terry57

The rooms inside go for 400 BHT and the units a bit extra. Gota go the Unit EH and secure parking for the car.

----------


## terry57

Out through the foyer and back on the street for a little wander. Main street Kantharalak.

----------


## terry57

The regulation overloaded motor.

----------


## terry57

karaoke bar come knocking shop.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Friendly restaurant come watering hole.

----------


## terry57

I'll finish kantharalak with another picture of the Pin head. He had that bike on its back wheel for quite a distance. I must say I was quite impressed.  See ya later Noodles.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Today is our second last day so its hit the road again for the run into Sa Kaeo and the final night of our road trip. 
Firstly we had to get fuel and in rolls these interesting vehicles. They got some stuff hanging off there EH.Thais are experts at this.

----------


## terry57

^

It is mental mate, actually its insane.

Great fun  , get on the crack cocaine first and really get the trip going.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Before we hit Sa Kaeo we had one last mission and that was to go here. I'm not even going to get in to it simply because this place was magnificent and deserves its own thread. I'll get around to that later down the track. All I will say is go have a look at this place, its fooking amazing in its detail.

----------


## terry57

I will post this teaser up though, not sure if the groom was having second thoughts or not. Suppost to be smiling ain't ya.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

We have had a decent drive today, arrived in Sa kaeo, found a hotel in the center of town, dumped our shit and settled into a lovely outside local restaurant.  Not a farang in sight, only me again, I do love that. Our Neighbors.

----------


## terry57

A bit of a Hi-So place this one and most rolled up in one of these. Everyone's got a new motor.  Do they give them away over here or something.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

Being our last night on the road and having such a great trouble free trip I decided to spoil the hand bag and order a nice big fish with Vege's on the side. My hand bag don't drink which is quite handy as there's only enough room for one drunk in this relationship.  :Smile:  
I'm a cheap drunk though as two big ones does me,  we cracked on demolishing this lot.

----------


## terry57

Oh yes, it was great and we knocked the lot over. Bloody cheap out this way as well.
Such brilliant value on everything outside Bangkok.

----------


## terry57

So punters, today is the last day and we drive back to Sukumbumbum Airport to drop the motor off. So to recap the trip. We followed the Mekong all the way from Nong Khai follow the lao border entering the Cambodia border back to Bangkok. I took many back roads, every time I could see an alternative route I'd turn off.  Only stayed on the main highway when needed to. Traveled through some stunning scenery and seemingly hundreds of small villages.  Some of the back roads where just full of holes that the car could of disappeared into, glad it was a hire car  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,  I made it work. Traveled 1881 KLM with my # 2 girl friend leading the way.That being my Garmin Nuvi 55 GPS. Never leave home without it. Hope you enjoyed our trip Cheers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Great one Terry. Thanks for making the effort!

----------


## palexxxx

Great story telling and pictures Terry,  well done.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great stuff as usual tel, glad the handbag was an enthuisastic traveller

----------


## thaimeme

> Great stuff as usual tel, glad the handbag was an enthuisastic traveller


Yep, a decent travelling handbag is essential.

I believe Ter has out done himself.
His most delightful travel photo thread to date!

 :tumbs:

----------


## nigelandjan

Really ? ^  I remember doing that in CM around 10 years ago ,, haven't done it since

----------


## Airportwo

Great thread, enjoyed the read - thanks.

----------


## katie23

Terry, thanks for taking the time to do this thread.  Great thread innit?  :Wink:

----------


## runner

Splendid stuff!

----------


## importford

thanks indeed, this gives me some ideas for our next holiday.
don't know if the little one will like it.
will look for solutions because she likes the beach too much
thanks

----------


## KEVIN2008

> I booked this Rather large Hotel on line, it received far reviews and at 600 Baht with breakfast it was fine. A tad out of town though but the public bus passed by so no probs.


Great Pics......wife ( Jan ) worked there as receptionist 13 years ago.....she tells me cheapest room then was 1100bht a night.

----------


## OhOh

Thanks for your trip photos and accompanying stories, bloody marvelous.

----------


## MeMock

> 


Nachaluai is where my gaff is and where I have lived in the past and currently visit often.

----------


## MeMock

> So if you want to see what the ruins actually looks like you need to back track through the car park and it to the visitors center.


Really enjoying this thread. Thanks Terry.

I was lucky to see the temple many years ago and did this thread about it. Amazing place.
https://teakdoor.com/thailands-wats-t...ra-viharn.html (MeMock does Khao Phra Viharn)

----------


## jazzmanblues

Great photos....Khon Kaen is the Place!

----------


## cdnski12

1000 ThB per day rental fee is ridiculous. You could rent that car for 300 ThB per day in USA. International rental fees are crazy. How much was the insurance? Nice to have transport. I travelled all over Issan & Laos c/w my Thai GF. She also went to every available Wat, within sight. A lot of ferang live in Issan every village pretty well has 5/6 ferangs living in huge houses. I liked Khon Kaen, Udon Thani & Nong Khai. I've been in them many times.

----------


## Looper

Top thread Terry, thanks!

----------


## cdnski12

I also have a Garmin Nuvi 55 GPS. Works well. I bought mine in USA. It has maps for USA & Canada. Can you download Thailand maps?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachaluai is where my gaff is and where I have lived in the past and currently visit often.


Got friends in Nachaluai & were down there last year.  Man, thought I lived in the Ban Nok!  That area of the Emerald Triangle is quite remote.  

Good pics and narration, Terry  :Very Happy: 

p.s. I'm familiar with most slang but where does the term 'handbag' come from?

----------


## Loy Toy

Another classic thread from you Terry.

----------


## peaches

> Terry, thanks for taking the time to do this thread.  Great thread innit?


Good read & pic's Tezza, I note that Katie23 is the only
fairer sex poster ( G'day Katie ).

I think I know why, but I might be wrong. 

Turning peaches into wine you can carry in your handbag. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> I also have a Garmin Nuvi 55 GPS. Works well. I bought mine in USA. It has maps for USA & Canada. Can you download Thailand maps?


Yes, one can download Thai maps.

3 months ago I bought this Garmin Nuvi 55 at their head Office " Esri "  off Silom road, its just up the road from my Gaff.  

It's a nice size, came pre loaded with  written English and Thai Maps and English and Thai voice promp's. 

Brilliant GPS,  Rammed full with all the good Info.  Hotels, accommodation, sights, fuel, police, hospitals, food and much more.

One funny function is the location of " Happy Toilets."  :Smile:  

Cost me 5 K.    Worth every Baht though.

----------


## MeMock

> Got friends in Nachaluai & were down there last year.  Man, thought I lived in the Ban Nok!  That area of the Emerald Triangle is quite remote.


Yeah it always make me chuckle when people say how remote they are when they live in Korat or Nong Khai etc!

----------


## Gazza

I remember visiting this temple 23 years ago. 

I was playing on a fortune game there where you had to shake a tubular container with numbered sticks inside. The idea behind the game was to shake the container until one stick popped out and then tally the number with a numbered card with the fortune prediction on it. I must have shook too vigorously because a shit-load of sticks fell out onto the marble tiled floor. 

A good looking young lady helped me to pick them up. 
She asked me ''Why so many?''
''I wanted to be sure I got a good one'' I replied.

I picked a stick at random and she took it from me and then selected and read the corresponding card. 
I can't remember what the card said. Probably something mentioning luck, fortune, prosperity, happiness blah, blah, blah. The usual bullshit.

The then 'young lady' (now my ol' lady) can't recall what the card said either. After all, it was 23 years ago.
 :Smile: 


Great thread Tez, thanks for the memories.

----------


## rickschoppers

> You should have posted before you went Terry, passed 7 km from me, always have a bed for a weary traveler.
> I'm south of Buntharik, east of the 2248, did you see a sign on the 2248 with a kangaroo on it, that's my non profit making rubber factory.
> If you or anyone's coming out this way, your welcome to stay over, don't get many visitors out here. Jim


Jim,

Since I live in Udon and am talking some short motorcycle rides with a friend from the UK, I may take you up on your offer of a place to stay over. I would definitely be interested in hearing the story about you rubber factory as well.

----------


## rickschoppers

> So hard to photograph this place, just go check the fuker out.


Been there and you are right Terry about showing it in pictures. I have lots and lots of pics of this place and one needs to see it in person to realize the real vibe of the place.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> You should have posted before you went Terry, passed 7 km from me, always have a bed for a weary traveler.
> I'm south of Buntharik, east of the 2248, did you see a sign on the 2248 with a kangaroo on it, that's my non profit making rubber factory.
> If you or anyone's coming out this way, your welcome to stay over, don't get many visitors out here. Jim
> 
> 
> Jim,
> ...


More than welcome as long as you like a beer or 10.
Same goes for anyone out this way, drop in for a night or 2.
I'm on the 2254, Ban Sang Hom, off the 2248, when you have a date, drop me a line and I will give you the phone number.
See you then Jim

----------


## rickschoppers

> So punters, today is the last day and we drive back to Sukumbumbum Airport to drop the motor off. So to recap the trip. We followed the Mekong all the way from Nong Khai follow the lao border entering the Cambodia border back to Bangkok. I took many back roads, every time I could see an alternative route I'd turn off.  Only stayed on the main highway when needed to. Traveled through some stunning scenery and seemingly hundreds of small villages.  Some of the back roads where just full of holes that the car could of disappeared into, glad it was a hire car ,  I made it work. Traveled 1881 KLM with my # 2 girl friend leading the way.That being my Garmin Nuvi 55 GPS. Never leave home without it. Hope you enjoyed our trip Cheers.


Got two Garmin Nuvis and agree that you should never leave home without one, particularly in Thailand.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Thanks for that Jim.

----------


## terry57

> 


Got two Garmin Nuvis and agree that you should never leave home without one, particularly in Thailand.[/quote]


Some say that their Iphone is as good as a GPS but A good quality GPS leaves the Iphone way behind.

All the dedicated functions within the Garmen make touring and locating things a breeze.  

Having the second girlfriend calling the route leads to a stress free trip. 

It frees me up to go way of the beaten track knowing it will always lead me back to a main road. 

Had a Garmin for many years in Australia and this one purchased in Thailand is simply brilliant.

----------


## nigelandjan

Each to their own ,, personally I cannot stand the bastard things rabbiting away , especially when on route you see something and wanna go take a look and it keeps telling you to turn around . 

Being a lorry driver all my life I use the 199bht yellow covered road atlas from your local 7/11 , travelled the length and breadth of Thai with it , all the cities etc no probs , 
tis getting a tad threadbare now ,, mabe have to invest in a new one soon 
However I will admit , it would be useful in BKK at times ,

----------


## terry57

^

You can turn the voice prompt off Nig.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Actually,  in Bangkok the GPS seems to have problems simply because the Skyscrapers block the signal sometimes. 

I never drive in Bangkok for this reason.

----------


## taxexile

the signage and road layout in thailand are nothing short of a disgrace, poorly sited exits, lines of vision blocked, conflicting directions etc. so i suppose a sat nav would be very useful. the thai atlas i use is huge and difficult to use without stopping the car, putting on my reading glasses etc.etc. my wife gets carsick if she has to mapread whilst on the move.



can the garmin unit you bought here be used in europe too, how does one access the maps to download, is it a free or subscription service and are they regularly updated ???

----------


## terry57

> the signage and road layout in Thailand are nothing short of a disgrace, poorly sited exits, lines of vision blocked, conflicting directions etc. so i suppose a sat nav would be very useful. the Thai atlas i use is huge and difficult to use without stopping the car, putting on my reading glasses etc.etc. my wife gets carsick if she has to map read whilst on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> can the Garmin unit you bought here be used in Europe too, how does one access the maps to download, is it a free or subscription service and are they regularly updated ???



Firstly,

This is exactly why I use the Garmin in Thailand. The road signage is indeed shit and relying solely on a road map is old school and adds to the frustration of navigating .  The Garmin has given me trouble free navigating for years in Australia and here. 

I use a map in conjunction with the Garmin. Have a look on the map, see where I want to go, punch it in and sit back and enjoy the Journey.  No stopping and pissing around with a friggin map. 

Secondly,

With my new Garmin it comes with free life time update of maps. I've downloaded their App on to my putor so now I just plug the Garmin in and it Auto updates.

The Garmin can be used world wide. One would purchase the Europe map on a micro SD card and plug it in. 

You can buy the Europe map on line or Try " Esri" head office on Silom.
MBK, Pantip or similar outlets do pirate downloads for a fee, don't know how good they are though.

----------


## rickschoppers

> I'll finish kantharalak with another picture of the Pin head. He had that bike on its back wheel for quite a distance. I must say I was quite impressed.  See ya later Noodles.





> the signage and road layout in thailand are nothing short of a disgrace, poorly sited exits, lines of vision blocked, conflicting directions etc. so i suppose a sat nav would be very useful. the thai atlas i use is huge and difficult to use without stopping the car, putting on my reading glasses etc.etc. my wife gets carsick if she has to mapread whilst on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> can the garmin unit you bought here be used in europe too, how does one access the maps to download, is it a free or subscription service and are they regularly updated ???


The two Garmin units I have both use memory chips and different chips have diffrent countries that can be purchased separately. I do need to get an updated chip for one unit since it is from 2009. I am not sure if all the newer units rely on downloads or not.

----------


## terry57

^

The new Garmin purchased in Thailand has the Thai map built in.

Its not on a Micro SD hence you just plug it into ones computer and it updates automatically.

----------


## nigelandjan

I used to thin Thai was poorly signed etc ,, until I drove around Italy last year .

I cannot speak or read Thai so I will not try to claim I can ,, however I learnt a few of the consanents and a few of the vowel sets , so I can just about bluff it on road signs

----------


## ltnt

Trouble with the Thai maps hardbound editions they don't show streets in detail so the Satellite GSM buddy is the best for this service.

Have one in each vehicle, never use them...I seldom care where I'm going these days.

----------


## taxexile

thanks for the garmin info.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> The then 'young lady' (now my ol' lady) can't recall what the card said either. After all, it was 23 years ago.


Brilliant, Gazza...It was in the cards...Or sticks...

----------


## Phuketrichard

for me
getting lost is half the fun
see places u might not visit
chance to stop and chat with locals

When i drive i am constantly driving down old dirt roads with no idea where they will lead me

all makes me old school i guess but ....

----------


## terry57

^

That's exactly what I do but with the Garmin I never fear getting lost completely, it always sends me back to my intended destination. 

Invaluable travel tool, for me anyway. Its not just that though, its all the other features contained within.

----------


## ltnt

^I thought you got lost trying to find the rental agency on returning the car Tez?  so much for GSM...sober up mate.

----------


## rickschoppers

Agree with you Terry. The Garmin will list restaurants, points of interest, police stations, post offices, fueling stations, etc. Personally, I do not see how anyone who travels through Thailand does without a satnav. 

I would rather know where I am than be lost all the time. Burning fuel for no reason is one of my pet peeves.

----------


## terry57

> ^I thought you got lost trying to find the rental agency on returning the car Tez?



Its funny you mention that. Years ago I rented a GPS from Avis and on return of the car to the Airport the return point was embedded within and took me straight to it.

My bought one of course bought me into the Airport  but the return point was not in it. 

It is Now though.  :Smile: 

Handbag is very happy about that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> My bought one of course bought me into the Airport but the return point was not in it.  It is Now though.  Handbag is very happy about that


I can only imagine how that conversation went... :rofl:

----------


## terry57

^
Yes,  it was quite Entertaining for me anyway.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 She arrived home after the 4 day walk back from Sukumbumbum.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> She arrived home after the 4 day walk back from Sukumbumbum.


At least you didn't mount her on the front fender like a dead deer... :Smile: 

Map reading 101 should be on her to do list?  Not your job, you're the driver, right? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

^

That's another funny point.  No way on this Earth she could read a map to save her life.

She reckons Thai cannot read maps.    :Smile: 

I've just ask her again if Thai people can read maps and she confirmed that indeed Thai people cannot read maps.   :bananaman: 

Gota love this stuff EH.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I've just ask her again if Thai people can read maps and she confirmed that indeed Thai people cannot spend 199bht on maps.


Just corrected that one for you Tel  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> I've just ask her again if Thai people can read maps and she confirmed that indeed Thai people cannot read maps.


I don't want to be the cause of unrest in the dorm Tez, but my wife not only can read maps, but in both English and Thai.

She learned O.J.T. after we got lost in Bangkok for what seemed an eternity one night trying to get to Siam Square on our way North to Chiang Saen.  We couldn't navigate through the maze of freeways interchanges and ended up on the opposite side of town.

After paying a fine to a grafter cop, we ended up on Silom and from there it was a piece of cake for me and my memory.

After that experience we took several short trips and she practiced map reading with my stopping and showing her what the symbols meant, cross referenced pages and exploded view maps.  she loved the section where you can find the location of the town you're in and find the distance to the town you're trying to get to.

We also discovered the way around entering Bangkok and going around it straight up to Nikon Sawan via Chi Nat.

Your ladies correct, 99% of Thais, both male and female cannot read a map.

----------


## terry57

^

Well I make shit real easy,

That being,  fly the fok out of Bangkok, grab a car up country, go on a very nice tour around the flat,  drop the motor off at the Airport and Sky train it back to Silom.  :Smile: 

Zero stress right there.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Women, as a rule, cannot read maps very well for much the same reason there are no chess grand mistresses and no female submarine commanders, and they cannot approach a roundabout without stopping even if there is no traffic.  Their brains just don't work the same way as ours do. Thai folk are further hampered by the rather odd disability none of them can judge distances. Anything further than 400 yards automatically becomes a kilometre in their wee heads.

----------


## terry57

What ever EH.

----------


## PomInPerth

^^^

Agree with you Tel, great way to get into Bangkok.

Did the same last week with a lady from Chiang Rai.

She was amazed that I could get around on the trains and river taxis.

Airport is a good place to leave the bags in short term storage as well, as we were heading to Pattaya by bus early evening.

----------


## terry57

^
I have a choice of returning the hire car to their city depot which is just around the corner from my gaff on Silom or return to Sukumbumbum Airport.

Airport wins every time.  :Smile:

----------


## PomInPerth

Thanks for this great thread Tel,

I just had a month in Chiang Rai touring a bit, but I don't use a camera that much.

pictures worth a thousand words mate, some of yours worth more,

----------


## Rigger

> So the next day it was on the bus and into Khon kaen. That night was the full moon and we ended up at this incredible Temple in the city center. It sat in the middle of a nice park and the atmosphere there was brilliant that night.


Heart broken you never contacted me for a beer you pussy

----------


## terry57

^

Erm,

Sorry about that, where do you live again.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rigger

I live in the city, message me for a beer next time. Don't worry I am a normal one not like half the crazys on TD  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Will do. Cheers

----------


## Bazzy

Thanks for the thread Terry

----------

